# Two Finger Scrolling, have to set manually

## Shelnutt2

I just bought a Asus eee 1001-MU27. It supports multitouch on the track pad (verified quickly in windows). Now after researching I found that I needed to set /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf to the following. I also commented out the mouse section of 10-evdev.conf. (I'm running xorg 1.9 and xf86-input-synaptics-1.3.0). However once gnome starts and I run synclient -l, it says that HorizTwoFingerScroll and VertTwoFingerScroll are both set to 0. If I use synclient to set them both to 1, then two finer scrolling works fine. What I can't understand is why this isn't set at startup? Also if I switch to a tty and then back to gnome, it resets the TwoFingerScroll to 0. Did I miss a step in my setup?

Thanks

```
cat /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf 

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "touchpad catchall"

        Driver "synaptics"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

   MatchDevicePath   "/dev/input/event*"

   Option      "Device"   "/dev/input/mouse0"

   Option      "Protocol"   "auto-dev"

   Option      "LeftEdge"   "1700"

   Option      "RightEdge"   "5300"

        Option  "TopEdge"       "1700"

        Option  "BottomEdge"    "4200"

        Option  "FingerLow"     "25"

        Option  "FingerHigh"    "30"

        Option  "MaxTapTime"    "180"

        Option  "MaxTapMove"    "220"

        Option  "VertScrollDelta" "100"

        Option  "MinSpeed"      "0.8"

        Option  "MaxSpeed"      "0.9"

        Option  "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

        Option  "SHMConfig"     "on"

        Option  "VertTwoFingerScroll"   "1"

        Option  "HorizTwoFingerScroll"  "1"

   Option  "VertEdgeScroll"   "0"

   Option   "HorizEdgeScroll"  "0"

        Option  "TapButton1" "1" 

EndSection

```

```
cat /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf 

#

# Catch-all evdev loader for udev-based systems

# We don't simply match on any device since that also adds accelerometers

# and other devices that we don't really want to use. The list below

# matches everything but joysticks.

#Section "InputClass"

#        Identifier "evdev pointer catchall"

#        MatchIsPointer "on"

#        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

#        Driver "evdev"

#EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev keyboard catchall"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev touchpad catchall"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev tablet catchall"

        MatchIsTablet "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev touchscreen catchall"

        MatchIsTouchscreen "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

```

```
synclient -l

Parameter settings:

    LeftEdge                = 1700

    RightEdge               = 5300

    TopEdge                 = 1700

    BottomEdge              = 4200

    FingerLow               = 25

    FingerHigh              = 30

    FingerPress             = 255

    MaxTapTime              = 180

    MaxTapMove              = 220

    MaxDoubleTapTime        = 180

    SingleTapTimeout        = 180

    ClickTime               = 100

    FastTaps                = 0

    EmulateMidButtonTime    = 75

    EmulateTwoFingerMinZ    = 29

    EmulateTwoFingerMinW    = 6

    VertScrollDelta         = 100

    HorizScrollDelta        = 110

    VertEdgeScroll          = 0

    HorizEdgeScroll         = 0

    CornerCoasting          = 0

    VertTwoFingerScroll     = 0

    HorizTwoFingerScroll    = 0

    MinSpeed                = 1

    MaxSpeed                = 1.14286

    AccelFactor             = 0.001

    TrackstickSpeed         = 40

    EdgeMotionMinZ          = 29

    EdgeMotionMaxZ          = 159

    EdgeMotionMinSpeed      = 1

    EdgeMotionMaxSpeed      = 442

    EdgeMotionUseAlways     = 0

    TouchpadOff             = 0

    LockedDrags             = 0

    LockedDragTimeout       = 5000

    RTCornerButton          = 0

    RBCornerButton          = 0

    LTCornerButton          = 0

    LBCornerButton          = 0

    TapButton1              = 1

    TapButton2              = 3

    TapButton3              = 2

    ClickFinger1            = 1

    ClickFinger2            = 1

    ClickFinger3            = 1

    CircularScrolling       = 0

    CircScrollDelta         = 0.1

    CircScrollTrigger       = 0

    CircularPad             = 0

    PalmDetect              = 0

    PalmMinWidth            = 9

    PalmMinZ                = 199

    CoastingSpeed           = 20

    CoastingFriction        = 50

    PressureMotionMinZ      = 29

    PressureMotionMaxZ      = 159

    PressureMotionMinFactor = 1

    PressureMotionMaxFactor = 1

    GrabEventDevice         = 1

    TapAndDragGesture       = 1

    AreaLeftEdge            = 0

    AreaRightEdge           = 0

    AreaTopEdge             = 0

    AreaBottomEdge          = 0

```

----------

## anxt

You should probably be putting your settings in a hal fdi.

like under 

/etc/hal/fdi/policy and make a file something like

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

 <device>

  <match key="input.x11_driver" string="synaptics">

   <merge key="input.x11_options.SendCoreEvents" type="string">true</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.Device" type="string">/dev/psaux</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.Protocol" type="string">auto-dev</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="string">true</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.LeftEdge" type="string">10</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.RightEdge" type="string">1200</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.TopEdge" type="string">10</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.BottomEdge" type="string">370</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.FingerLow" type="string">10</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.FingerHigh" type="string">20</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxTapTime" type="string">180</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxTapMove" type="string">220</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.SingleTapTimeout" type="string">100</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxDoubleTapTime" type="string">180</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.LockedDrags" type="string">off</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.MinSpeed" type="string">0.90</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxSpeed" type="string">1.30</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.AccelFactor" type="string">0.08</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton1" type="string">1</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton2" type="string">3</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton3" type="string">2</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.RTCornerButton" type="string">0</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.RBCornerButton" type="string">0</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.LTCornerButton" type="string">0</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.LBCornerButton" type="string">0</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.VertScrollDelta" type="string">20</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.HorizScrollDelta" type="string">50</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.VertEdgeScroll" type="string">0</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.HorizEdgeScroll" type="string">0</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.VertTwoFingerScroll" type="string">1</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.HorizTwoFingerScroll" type="string">1</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton1" type="string">0</merge>

  </match>

 </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

of your change the values to match your needs.

----------

## Ant P.

HAL config has been dead in X for a long time now, and his use of xorg.conf.d indicates that he's up to date.

----------

## Etal

Maybe someething in GNOME is changing the value? Have you tried starting anything else (twm with an xterm, for instance)?

Here's my config, by the way:

```
Section "InputClass"

   Identifier   "Touchpad"

   MatchIsTouchpad   "on"

   MatchDevicePath   "/dev/input/event*"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option      "SHMConfig"           "on"

   Option      "PalmDetect"          "on"

   Option      "VertEdgeScroll"      "off"

   Option      "VertTwoFingerScroll" "on"

EndSection
```

----------

## VoidMage

On a recent xorg-server (i.e. one, that has InputClass) you don't want 'SHMConfig on'.

Also, 'Option      "Device"   "/dev/input/mouse0"' seems either redundant, or plain wrong here.

----------

## Etal

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> On a recent xorg-server (i.e. one, that has InputClass) you don't want 'SHMConfig on'.

 

Why's that?

----------

## Ant P.

It's been replaced by a proper xinput interface.

----------

## Etal

What bugs me, though, is that with the xinput interface, I don't know of a way to translate the property into an xorg.conf option. For example, with synclient, I can change "VertEdgeScroll" and then put the "VertEdgeScoll" option into the config. But with xinput list-props, it's called "Synaptics Edge Motion Always", so if I were to change it, I woulnd't know how to make it permanent.

----------

## VoidMage

 *Ant_P wrote:*   

> It's been replaced by a proper xinput interface.

 

Close. By xserver input properties (around 1.6, though it's been made a bit more convenient later).

As for the mapping, it should be in the manpage.

----------

